# Mady Mesple



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

French coloratura soprano Mady Mesplé passed away on May 30, 2020 at the age of 89.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Roll of Honour

See post 95


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

I always had a soft spot for Mady Mesplé. Her light, bright coloratura soprano with its flicker vibrato was intriniscally French and probably the last of a dying breed. She is excellent in the Plasson Offenbach operettas.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Tsaraslondon said:


> I always had a soft spot for Mady Mesplé. Her light, bright coloratura soprano with its flicker vibrato was intriniscally French and probably the last of a dying breed. She is excellent in the Plasson Offenbach operettas.


That's only where I know her singing from. (I've never heard any of her opera recordings, Lakme etc.)

She certainly left a great operetta legacy behind.

N.


----------

